# Happy Friday the 13th!



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Friday the 13th HF!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yay! F13!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Took the day off from work. BBQing tonight with friends.... aaaah. A good Friday the 13th indeed.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hope everyone finds some way to celebrate their Friday the 13th!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW I didnt even realize it was the 13th. COOl!!!!! Im going for my 6 mile walk so maybe I will have some good luck and find something by the road. One time I found someones heavy duty stapler that they had left by a sign post when hanging up a yard sale sign. Once I found 20.bucks....oh man now I hope today will be special. LOL I already have a black cat so cant get any luckier than that LOL. Maybe i will find me a MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

wormyt said:


> Maybe i will find me a MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Knowing you Wormy....you'll drench him in monster mud, stick some pvc up him and stand him out in the cemetery


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That made me laugh.

Happy Friday the 13th.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Gotta love Friday the 13th!

Wormy, the money and tools are more reliable... look for them first.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

This Friday the 13th Started off with a "bang". IGot to work and as I was walking through the door the Boss was calling me to tell me there was a hot job I needed to get done because a sales rep needed the images for a presentation. (I'm a digital image editor). I had 5 images to edit and color correct. They happened to be for a client of a national brand of lite beer. I got the call at 7:15 and he said I needed to have the images done, PDFed and emailed to the sales rep by 8:00. Normally, that amount of work would have taken around 1 1/2 - 2 hours. Nothing like a mad rush at the last minute to start off the morning!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

So far Friday the 13th has started like any day - I'm at work. It can't get any worse than that!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Did anybody have anything bad happen today aside from going to/doing work?
Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Why would anything bad happen? Its Friday the 13th and that's a good thing! Now if you want to talk scary, lets talk about Monday the 13th. Evil always finds an open door on Monday the 13th!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah My mower wont start Ugggggggggggggggggggggg. Happy friday the 13th to me. Ugggggg. Ive unscrewed things and stuck my finger in things and have gas running outta things LOL man oh man am i all smelly now. Got it all put back together but now cant mow my grass LOL. I can cut wood, and screw things good, but guess I just havent been taught the mower yet LOL


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy 13th  ---i got married on friday the 13th---hardly anybody came,and the ones that did said i was nuts:googly: -----i think it was for getting married again. -well im off to a game dinner, deer, turkey , wild boar, rabbit & bear.......no moose


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

my favorite day..
nothing bad happened to me, but why would it ... 
But a guy at work hit a cement post with a water truck at the exit gate . he pushed it about 45 degrees, messed up the paint on his truck and bent the plate a bit too.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I just got out of work, cracked open the first beer of the night, and am settling in to watch Friday the 13th part 2.:voorhees:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

wormyt said:


> Yeah My mower wont start Ugggggggggggggggggggggg. Happy friday the 13th to me. Ugggggg. Ive unscrewed things and stuck my finger in things and have gas running outta things LOL man oh man am i all smelly now. Got it all put back together but now cant mow my grass LOL. I can cut wood, and screw things good, but guess I just havent been taught the mower yet LOL


Sounds as sexy as you look in that Alice costume, gal!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Friday the 13th is always a good day for me. Today was no exception!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Sounds as sexy as you look in that Alice costume, gal!


As soon as I read Wormy's post, I just KNEW Sickie would reply to that.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Friday the 13th...hmmm just another day at the salt mines....Now mondays? it don't matter what the date is..they all suck


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

yesterday was a normal boring summer day for me. I read a R.L. Stine Goosebumps book for inspiration (The Beast from the East) Had cereal listened to loud music. Oh well...


----------

